# Gorgeous Senior Girl



## twocolor (May 23, 2012)

1







2





3





4





5.





6





7





8





9.





10


----------



## Tarayn (May 23, 2012)

The lighting looks very excellent in all the pictures, it just when the seniors not smiling she didn't have an expression in her eyes. I like the smiling one


----------



## Tarayn (May 23, 2012)

Tarayn said:


> The lighting looks very excellent in all the pictures, it just when the seniors not smiling she didn't have an expression in her eyes. I like the smiling one


Also, seniors like the poses where they look "hot" but the mom(whos paying for the photo's) wants close up smiles, so both are happy.


----------



## twocolor (May 23, 2012)

Tarayn said:


> Tarayn said:
> 
> 
> > The lighting looks very excellent in all the pictures, it just when the seniors not smiling she didn't have an expression in her eyes. I like the smiling one
> ...



Thanks for the CC.  I've got some smiling/laughing shots, but had to narrow down to display!  She has a gorgeous smile, but the trend that is directing the Senior Girl market is the whole "model/sexy/hot" look.  






12





13





14





15


----------



## slackercruster (May 23, 2012)

Purdy gal....THANKS!


----------



## tirediron (May 23, 2012)

Glad to see you back TC, we've missed you.  Nice work as always.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 23, 2012)

Lovely work! I too prefer the smiling shots!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 23, 2012)

These are wonderful!


----------



## Brinr (May 23, 2012)

Noice! You always do good work... and no strobes to boot.


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2012)

She is gorgeous and you did really well with her. :thumbup:


----------



## MTVision (May 23, 2012)

Absolutely amazing! She is stunning!

It's crazy how a smile can make someone look so much younger. She looks much older and more mature without the smile but looks her age when she smiles. I love the smiling ones. We all wish we're older when we're teens (or at least girls do) then when we do get old we wish to be young!


----------



## MK3Brent (May 23, 2012)

Great shots, all around. 
Very good complexional. 

It's always hard to get natural smiles, the best one looks like a laugh (13) and it's my pick for favorite.


----------



## twocolor (May 23, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Glad to see you back TC, we've missed you.  Nice work as always.



Thanks, life is so hectic.  I'm working 50 hours a week and still trying to be the mom and wife.  The goal at the end of this year is to hire my first full time office staff, I can't even begin to imagine the time I will get back!


----------



## twocolor (May 23, 2012)

Brinr said:


> Noice! You always do good work... and no strobes to boot.



Thank you! Nothing buy my cameras, lenses, a huge reflector and an assistant!


----------



## twocolor (May 23, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Absolutely amazing! She is stunning!
> 
> It's crazy how a smile can make someone look so much younger. She looks much older and more mature without the smile but looks her age when she smiles. I love the smiling ones. We all wish we're older when we're teens (or at least girls do) then when we do get old we wish to be young!



I agree, the shots where she doesn't smile add 5 years to her age.  She just barely got her gallery today, I'm curious to see which ones are her favorites!


----------



## Tarayn (May 23, 2012)

I love the second set of photos she has a nice smile.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 23, 2012)

Nice work.  The one I absolutely hate is this one.  But I like almost everything else hahaah.  I dont like it because of the outfit and the pose.


----------



## twocolor (May 23, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Nice work.  The one I absolutely hate is this one.  But I like almost everything else hahaah.  I dont like it because of the outfit and the pose.



As an associate said . . . "kinda looks like she's pooping a basketball"  Yeah, this one is getting cut from the gallery!


----------



## daarksun (May 31, 2012)

Excellent shoot!  Some of these would look incredible if converted to black and white.


----------



## manaheim (May 31, 2012)

Smile definitely works better... esp for her as she has a somewhat unique lip shape.

It looks like you airbrushed her, and for my taste (and yes... taste... totally a subjective matter here) I think you went too smooth.  I personally like to have a LITTLE bit of the various flaws that make us unique come through, otherwise I feel people are too mannequinnish.

I know it wasn't so much about her, and if she doesn't marry that guy (unless he's a brother), someday she may hate the picture, but of all of them I REALLY liked everything about 8.  For me this was hands-down the nicest image.


----------



## twocolor (Jun 3, 2012)

daarksun said:


> Excellent shoot!  Some of these would look incredible if converted to black and white.



Thank you!  I'll have to play with some of the more dramatic ones in bw.  There's enough contrast that I think there could be some great conversion options!


----------



## twocolor (Jun 3, 2012)

manaheim said:


> It looks like you airbrushed her, and for my taste (and yes... taste... totally a subjective matter here) I think you went too smooth.  I personally like to have a LITTLE bit of the various flaws that make us unique come through, otherwise I feel people are too mannequinnish.
> 
> I know it wasn't so much about her, and if she doesn't marry that guy (unless he's a brother), someday she may hate the picture, but of all of them I REALLY liked everything about 8.  For me this was hands-down the nicest image.



Thanks! I run portraiture on a separate layer, and mask out eyes, lips, nose, hair etc. then I usually bump it down to about 50% so that pores are still visible, freckles, things like that.  The more dramatic ones like the first I usually push it a little more extreme.  If you look at the full res, you'll notice that you can see all that.  I must say, though, she did have almost flawless skin!


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Markw (Jun 5, 2012)

Very well done.  They all look technically incredible.  Lighting is fantastic, focus is spot-on, etc, etc.  But, the one thing I would have done differently is to have her sitting on the bike differently.  Legs straddling the bike in her solo shot just isn't flattering.  It's not very traditional, but I would have had her sit with both legs on one side and at least see how it looked.  Like you would see the debutantes riding their horses.  Both legs on one side. 

Mark


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 5, 2012)

Markw said:


> But, the one thing I would have done differently is to have her sitting on the bike differently.  Legs straddling the bike in her solo shot just isn't flattering.  It's not very traditional, but I would have had her sit with both legs on one side and at least see how it looked.  Like you would see the debutantes riding their horses.  Both legs on one side.
> 
> Mark



Ha! I completely disagree.  I think her pose on the motorcycle is very flattering. She appears comfortably in-charge of the situation, as if she owns the bike and takes pride in showing it off. It's probably my favourite shot of the set!


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 6, 2012)

Suberb! Beautiful set and woman! 
I agree about the smiley ones


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 6, 2012)

I dont really like the bike being a prop except for the shot with her and her male friend. I always associate motorcycles with bikini chicks and low brow photography. Im sure it had some meaning to her but just my thoughts. Yeah the letter jacket shot was not nice. She looks huge. For the record letter jackets never look good on anyone. I always thought I looked dorky in mine so I would never wear it.


----------



## Aerr (Jun 17, 2012)

I adore your portrait and processing style. It's so clear and smooth, and the colors are so vivid. She's a pretty girl, but she does look a lot older in the unsmiling photos.


----------



## BXPhoto (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome work


----------



## SwirlMe (Jul 1, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 1, 2012)

These are so good! Great job.


----------

